# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  AISoy1, emotional-learning pet-robot, Aisoy Robotics S.L., smart personal robots, Alicante, Spain

## Airicist

Manufacturer and developer - Aisoy Robotics S.L

AISoy1 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Aisoy1 talking about soccer and politics! 

 Published on Jun 21, 2013




> Do you want your Aisoy1 to talk about soccer or politics?
> 
> We are working on new personalities for our Aisoy1 robots. Here you have an example of one of them in which Aisoy1 expresses its opinion about soccer. He also dares to suggest a brand new political system more advanced than the current one and similar to his planet's system: self-organized anarchy by means of computational intelligence and electronic democracy.
> 
> You may agree or not, but the only thing we can say is that we don't take responsibility for our robots' opinions.

----------


## Airicist

Comunicado Oficial - Official Press 

 Published on May 15, 2014




> Robot Launch 2014: Thanks friends for your support

----------


## Airicist

Outtakes 

 Published on May 16, 2014




> Tomas Falsas - Outtakes

----------


## Airicist

Aisoy Botmobile. First Tests  
Aisoy1 Touch Sensors 

Published on Nov 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

First contact with the robot Aisoy
December 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Aisoy1 V5 

Published on Mar 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Aisoy1 at classroom

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> Aisoy1, the educational tool for kids and teachers

----------


## Airicist

Aisoy1 V5: First Performance Test 

Published on Apr 22, 2015




> This video shows the performance of the new Aisoy1 V5 based on Raspberry Pi 2 vs Aisoy1 V4

----------


## Airicist

Aisoy1 using Siri

Published on Jul 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Aisoy1 V5

Published on Nov 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Emotions available in Aisoy1 robot

Published on May 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Aisoy1 - The emotional robot

Published on Mar 27, 2017




> Aisoy1 encourages kids' creativity. Aisoy1 has multiple capabilities based on his cognitive decision and emotional engines.

----------

